# Mid Mount Mower for B7500



## Keith Inglin (Nov 2, 2019)

Is there a place where I can check compatibility of which mower would work with a B7500?

I have searched and only found small discussions but no chart or reference place to tell me what fits and what doesn't fit.

Seems crazy to me that I would have to go to a dealer to find that and hope you fine folks will chime in. I see a T1700HX for $200 (seem overly cheap price to me) and wonder is it because it is only 44"? Would a 44" mower even fit.

Also, any pointers on a mid-mount purchase or use? I am new to having a Kubota and come from a homeowner with a zero turn world.

Thanks for you input.


----------

